# nymph hatching



## funkyhunky (Oct 20, 2005)

what's the reccomended size for a nymph-hatching container?


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

i would say about 1 gallon fish tank and small holes in the lid because the nymphs are very small


----------



## Andrew (Oct 20, 2005)

Any container that gives the nymphs enough room to hatch will be fine. This is what I use:







Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2005)

I use ten gallon aquariums or large net cages because I leave them all together until about the third molt.


----------



## funkyhunky (Oct 20, 2005)

thx


----------



## Ian (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, I also use cricket tubs, and when they have hatched, just put the tub in a net, with the lid open slightly, and they will gradually walk out, into the net. This way, you dont loose any nymphs in the process.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

